# oil leak but still plenty of oil on dipstick



## ma70s13 (Feb 17, 2004)

well i know i have valve cover leak ...but im thinking i might have an oil pan gasket leak as well..car runs fine but when i park it ,it sometimes leaks like a mother but i check the dipstick and its completely full...the spots r usually in the same place usually just one but now ive been getting some little ones kinda of like the perimiter of the oil pan...any ideas....


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I think you need to replace the valve cover gasket and see if that fixes your problem. You have to fix each potential problem and see if it does the trick. You can't ask for an opinion on this. Use common sense.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

or you can clean the hell out of the engine and see if you can determine where the leak is coming from. think about this as well - just because its oil, why do you think its *engine* oil? there are other oils being used and when dirty, will look the same. the difference is the smell. make sure its even engine oil since you say the level is fine.


----------

